# Hvac Bulb???



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

anyone know what size those little bulbs are in the hvac for the b14's? dunno what they are, have never seen wedge bulbs that small, n want to see if i can make em brighter to match the rest of my interior. anything would be great. thanks


----------



## b14xxser (Dec 26, 2002)

take it to an autoparts store maybe they can tell you what size...or the dealership. Let us know when you do, I need to replace mine too...thanks!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

oh heh, DUH. never thought of that . can ya tell i had a long day yesterday lol


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Try NAPA.They were the only ones who could help me with the HVAC bulbs for my Frontier.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

thye are bulb number 70 or 74, i forgot.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

there are 2 of them BTW (just incase you haven't opened it up yet)


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

search. someone said the size in a thread about led's in the instrument cluster and it bulb sizes for hvac came up


----------



## Sentra Styling (Apr 30, 2002)

You probably won't find them at your local auto parts store..But you will be able to find them at Radio Shack....A few guys from the SR20 board has replaced them and they bought the bulbs from RS,,, so that might be your best bet...


----------

